# Tag Nacht Wechsel



## White-Frost (27. Juni 2008)

Wurd ingame mal gefragt wie lang der Tag Nacht wechsel in echtzeit eigentlich dauert wusst aber nicht so wirklich antwort drauf^^ Nach ner zeit googlen immer noch keine antwort gefunden da wollt ich halt hier mal fragen ob mir wer sagen kann wie lange ein tag und eine nacht in minuten stunden sind^^


----------



## Dodacar (27. Juni 2008)

soweit ich weiß dauert der Tag-Nacht Wechsel in Echtzeit ca. 3h.
Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen!


----------



## cbuffed76 (27. Juni 2008)

3 Stunden? sicher? mir kommt das immer deutlich schnelle vor....
mag mich aber auch irren..

Bei HdRO verfliegt die Zeit ja geradezu!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juni 2008)

Ich hat wo was von 2 stunden gelesen aber der war sich auch verdammt unsicher^^ auserdem kommt mir die nacht immer deutlich kürzer wie der tag vor^^


----------



## Olfmo (27. Juni 2008)

Mir kommt es eher wie 4 oder 5 Stunden vor, allerdings wollte ich schon seit Monaten mal darauf achten udn hab es immer wieder vergessen, vielleicht hat es ja schonmal jemand gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (27. Juni 2008)

also mir wurde auch immer gesagt 3 Stunden also hab ich nie nachgeguckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juni 2008)

Ich glaub ich stop mal die zeit und post dann wieder hier rein wan die zeichen auf der mini map wechseln XD


----------



## Nachtmeistee (27. Juni 2008)

Also 2 Stunden wurde mir seitens Sippe gesagt, die schon seit der Beta dabei sind. Aber um ehrlich zu sein habe ich manchmal auch das Gefühlt, es ist mehr Dunkel als Hell. Ziemlich nervend.


----------



## Emokeksii (27. Juni 2008)

ach du wurdest mal ingame gefragt? von wen denn knuffel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^ hmm also ich hab jetzt öfters gelesen 3 stunden denk mal irgendwas um den dreh rum wird es sein


----------



## Vanier (27. Juni 2008)

Also rein vom Gefühlten her würdich zwischen 3 und 4 Stunden tendieren.

Mal so nebenbei, kommen nur mir manchmal die Nächte länger vor als die Tage?

MfG


----------



## the Dragonfist (27. Juni 2008)

ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben das tag/nacht  3/1 aufgeteilt ist (aber das ist gefährliches halbwissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Kobold (27. Juni 2008)

Ich habe immer das Gefühl, dass ich nur bei Nacht spiele.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein, im Ernst: Immer wenn ich mich einlogge (zu sehr unterschiedlichen Zeiten) ist es Dunkel oder die Abendröte hat gerade begonnen, so dass es bald wieder Nacht ist. Subjektiv habe ich das Gefühl, dass es in Mittelerde nie Tag ist... Und nicht nur, weil ich in Angmar rumlaufe...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juni 2008)

Naja stopp uhr vom handy sagt so etwa 2 stunden hat der tag an sich gedauert nacht hab ich jetz nich geschaut aber wird des gleiche sein (auch wens mir viel kürzer vorkommt^^)


----------



## Vetaro (27. Juni 2008)

Darum gehts doch gerade auch, die unsicherheit, ob beides gleichlang ist.


----------



## Tricks0r (27. Juni 2008)

Der Tag-Nachtwechsel ist  immer im 3 Stunden Takt(0-3-6-9-12-15....). Habs ma Ingame ausgetestet.


----------



## Lizard King (27. Juni 2008)

apropo Nacht, ich bin ein von WOW verwöhnter Spieler und daher finde ich das die Nacht in HDRO mir zu dunkel ist ^^

jedesmal wenn ich in der Pampa rumstapfe um zu Questen oder zu Farmen fluche ich wenn das Licht ausgeht, da ich doch merke das ich die Augen mehr anstrengen muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .

Andererseits gibt es Nachts besonders in dem Spiel auch wunderschöne Beleuchtungseffekte in Lagern, Kultstätten, Dörfern, Städten o.ä. die auch nicht mehr missen wollte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PseudoPsycho (27. Juni 2008)

Mir kommts immer so vor als würde ich durchgehend in der Nacht spielen. xD
Immer wenn ich mich einlogge ist's Nacht. Oder Abenddämmerung. : /


----------



## DrKnievel (27. Juni 2008)

Kommt wahrscheinlich daher, dass du dauernd stirbst und Grauen +4 oder so hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PseudoPsycho (27. Juni 2008)

Nääh ich gurk schon immer schön im Hoffnungsbereich rum. ;D
Liegt warscheinlich daran das ich mich zu recht regelmäßigen Zeiten ein- und auslogge.


----------

